# Java Heapspace erweitern



## haraldSol (25. März 2011)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit den Heapspace! Ich setzte das zwar schon in meiner Hauptanwendung rauf aber allerdings bekomme ich immer noch einen Heapspace Error, wenn ich über die API eine andere Anwendung starte, meldet diese immer einen Heapspaceerror.

java -Xmx256M FooProgramm  //so starte ich die Hauptanwendung

die 2te Anwendung die aus dem Programm gestartet wird, dazu benutze ich einfach eine Klasse aus der API. Ich finde leider keinen Befehl, wie ich nachträglich den Heapsapce einer Java Anwendung erhöhen kann.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tip für mich.....

Ein schönes sonniges WE
Harald


----------



## vfl_freak (25. März 2011)

Moin,

und warum nicht gleich "java -Xmx512M ..." oder mehr 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## haraldSol (25. März 2011)

Servus Klaus,

die Code Zeile war nur als Beispiel gedacht. In Wirklichkeit starte ich es mit 1024.

Aber schon mal besten Dank


----------



## RoCMe (25. März 2011)

Hi!


haraldSol hat gesagt.:


> java -Xmx256M FooProgramm  //so starte ich die Hauptanwendung
> 
> die 2te Anwendung die aus dem Programm gestartet wird, dazu benutze ich einfach eine Klasse aus der API.


 
Rufst du jetzt ein komplett eigenständiges Programm auf, und nutzt zum Starten eine API (wenn ja: welche?!)?
Oder rufst du innerhalb deines Programms eine Methode / Klasse aus der API auf, und das ist für dich das "externe Programm"? In diesem Fall wäre "Anwendung" der falsche Begriff, da dein Aufruf im gliechen "Context", also gleicher VM usw. laufen würde - und damit natürlich auch in "deinem" Speicherbereich...

Gruß,
RoCMe


----------



## haraldSol (25. März 2011)

Ich rufe aus der API eine StartMethode aus. Ja stimmt die beiden laufen dann in einer gemeinsamen VM. Ich kann leider aus Entwicklungstechnischersicht nicht genauer sagen, um welche API es sich handelt. Sorry.


----------



## RoCMe (25. März 2011)

Na, wenn doch klar ist, dass du nur eine VM hast, wo liegt dann dein Problem? Mehr als der VM mehr HeapSpace zu geben kannst du dann nicht machen! 
Nachträglich funktioniert das nicht, wieviel Platz deine VM (maximal) nutzen darf, musst du ihr beim Aufruf mitteilen...


----------

